# 1st BFN



## Happycatz (Jul 7, 2012)

Hi anyone,

FF helped through the 2ww so I am trying to see if it can help me again! We had our result on 6th July and Im not sure how I get out of this one. We hear tomorrow if we can go again so no sleep again tonight.Questions in my head...

Why did I have so many postive symptoms during the 2WW? Was it the drugs?

Did I lift something in work last week? I'm an Art teacher on hols was putting away materials did I lift anything heavy?

I had a few baths (not hot) was it that?

Why did our nurse give us such positive feedback?

What were the really sharp pains about?

Why does it seem everyone else is getting pregnant apart from me? Do you think the rain helps....

What can we do if we have another go that will improve our chances?

Why does it feel that I just can't get out of bed in the morning? My poor DH had to go back to work this morning the last day he was in work he thought I was pregnant as I had so many symptoms.  

Help x


----------



## mmcm (Aug 12, 2010)

Hello Happycatz

big hugs pet getting a negative is such a horrible and most sadning thing that u can go through on this journey,

from my experience il try help u with some questions.

many postive symptoms during the 2WW? Was it the drugs?
the trigger/ovritelle shot and then the progesterone gel/suppositories give u the same systomps, achy(.)(.), stretching, sharp pains, unfortunately ur period pain is the same as pegnancy pains, so so nasty to get these symstoms and give u false hope

Did I lift something in work last week? I'm an Art teacher on hols was putting away materials did I lift anything heavy?
listen u really cant blame it on anything in particular as u analyse every little thing u do, they say that u should take it really easy and resume to normal activity

I had a few baths (not hot) was it that?
in my clinic they said to avoid baths not to overheat the body and maybe the next time stick to showers, u shudnt blame urself but think of things to change for ur next cycle, dont look back look forward hun, there is no right or wrong answer just advice

Why did our nurse give us such positive feedback?
they really cant give u any feedback only the quality of embroys 

What were the really sharp pains about?
sometimes his can be the embroyos trying to implant or ur lining breaking, i am only giving u my advice sorry i dont know what to say

Why does it seem everyone else is getting pregnant apart from me? Do you think the rain helps....
this is the hardest thing, honestly and every girl feels in the same situation when they hear new pregnancy news, ur heart sinks a little further

What can we do if we have another go that will improve our chances?
where did u have ur last cycle, maybe try get ur immune tested thyroid etc?

really hope this gives u a little boost and u get bck on the wheel again xx


----------



## Happycatz (Jul 7, 2012)

Went away for a few days walking in connemara. Thank you for all your advice wish our clinic had given us a wee bit more info. We are seeing our consultant today he is a really nice man so I hope he will help. We are not sure about ED as I don't fit into any of the categories. Should we head straight to adoption and by pass anymore heartache! Stayed in an hotel with lots of families had to go back to our room and then hid on beaches so we couldn't see them! Good luck on your journey and I hope you having more staying par than I think I've left everthing too late wish I had have met my DH sooner or didn't have a tumour!  X


----------



## confused123 (Aug 17, 2010)

Hapycat I am so sorry for your situation and the way things turned out. Unfortunately the big decisions can only be made. By both of u. I really went through the same thing trying to find a reason  but the hardest part is usually there is no clear reason.  I had the same experience
On holidays last year and decided to go on October half term instead.  Take care and give yourself time to heal and wish you succes in whatever decision you make


----------

